# Stud Man **UPDATED** More Pics!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A couple of new pictures of a American Quarter Horses stallion. He is so fuzzy...AHHH I hate winter!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh he's gorgeous.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, he is my husbands horse.


----------



## horsenaround (Feb 18, 2008)

He is definitely a stud!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah there is no denying his manliness.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm i wonder how far it is from my house to yours, FGR? 
If he goes missing, i promise i'll return him  

He's so gorgeous! He just has this presence about him in the 2nd picture. I love it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appylover! We sorta like him as well..lol. He looks alot better when he is in shape. My husband is so busy working that he has not had time to ride. We don't ride each others horses.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it's always good to like the horse you own lol.



> We don't ride each others horses.


I think i should start doing that. lol But my fiance isn't 100% into riding. He'd rather get a motorcycle. But he loves Gem a lot and i think once we get our own place, he'll do a lot more with Gem.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh i love the all black  

you have some gorgeous horses!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Free! He's actually not black though. He is a blue roan. In the summer his belly, bum and neck are almost white. I will be sure to post pictures when he starts to shed out!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Handsome man!! I'll have to come visit someday! Maybe bring my little girl over


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks JDI. Beau and Maia would actually have a very pretty looking foal! Kids horse superem. They are both such good natured horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks JDI. Beau and Maia would actually have a very pretty looking foal! Kids horse superem. They are both such good natured horses.


Hehe that is exciting just to think about!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ps. I had a "real" ride on her on Monday - started with moving away from my leg as well as starting to get a headset, and she's a very quick learner with such a soft mouth! I'm very excited about her progress!! 
Sorry


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah when you get her all finished that would be cool! And you could still register the baby! 

My husband gives away one free breeding a year (just to promote)You should take him up on that offer


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yeah when you get her all finished that would be cool! And you could still register the baby!
> 
> My husband gives away one free breeding a year (just to promote)You should take him up on that offer


Oh really? Hummm... might be something I'd be interested in... does he have anyone lined up for that one already?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Is he a foundation? 

He's very nice. You should of post summer pics with blue roan coat!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-that is so exciting that she had her first real ride with you! So far no problems? 

Nobody lined up for the free breeding yet this year. I haven't advertised yet becasue I wasn't sure if he was going to be gone to rodeos or not...but it looks like he will be at home until late July. 

Kitten Val-Yes he is a Foundation Quarter Horse. Thank you for the comment! I will post some summer pictures as well!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some summer pictures of Beau. 




























And an older one, this is when he frist bought him!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's so pretty.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appylover!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

your welcome


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I LOVE his Summer coat :!:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks I4D...I think he looks pretty darn stunning in the summer as well!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe yep, he's a looker! I think he knows he's pretty too 
She was great for her first "real" ride!! Started coming into a frame really nicely already! I'm so excited to see how she turns out...!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

definite stud muffin


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hes just gorgeous in his summer coat


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Kitten Val-Yes he is a Foundation Quarter Horse. Thank you for the comment! I will post some summer pictures as well!


I could bet he is from how he looks like.  I assume he's a daddy for the new baby you posted in the other post... Good job on his side!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Vida and Jazzy!

Kitten, yes he is the proud Daddy!


----------

